# Frozen Milk & Cheese making



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know that making cheese from frozen milk is possible!! Yipee!

I took 1.5 gallons of end of the season frozen milk and unthawed it-Put it in a diuble broiler(2 pots inside of each other) and brought it to 189 degrees-added 1/2 cup of cider vinegar and 8 drops of rennet dissolved in 1/4 cup of water.
I'll be darned if I didnt get twice as much cheese from that as I did with 3 gallons of fresh milk last fall!:leap:

Happy cheese making everyone and also Happy Holidays!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Karen! Me too! Half of it went in the the lasange I made for our early Xmas tomorrow!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It sure does work! I use frozen milk for everything from cheeses to soap


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That is awesome! I can't wait to make cheese.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

gonna try to make more brie this weekend  I have a "few" more gallons of fozen milk- made ice cream today too -everyone enjoyed it!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Will have to give it a try, that sounds like an easy recipe to start with. I'd like to try soap making to but not sure how much work is involved in that, sounds like a lot.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

soap making is all about making certain your weights are on-make a simple recipie with vegetable shortning for you first one and some olive oil! You should be able to google it-use recpies first then you will beaome some confident you will soon be cerating your own! Learn your "sap calculator" and hmmm thats about it-oh Kepp a notebook and never throw it just becasue you still palm oil on it--worst mistake I ever make was to throw my notebook! Take some library books out as well but that first recipie with the shortning is easy and good


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks! Then it takes quite a while for it to cure, about a month right? Have you ever tried making lotion?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

yes about a month to cure-lotion is easy!!! oils and a wax--thats about it :]


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, I've made cheese from frozen milk before too. ( : mnblonde how do you keep your temp. at 55 degrees to make Brie? I've wanted to try some, been looking at wine refrigerators but haven't gotten one yet. I love Brie!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

yup that how I do it gertie! also i keep my cheese in a santized plastic tub in my heated garge-it stays about 45 degress


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

mnblonde, lucky you! Wish we had a heated garage! ( : Guess I will have to keep looking for a wine refrigerator. I'm out of milk now anyway!  Two more weeks and I can start again and I can't wait.


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

Freezing milk, the physical change it imparts to the milk chemically, absolutely should help you get more solids from your milk.

I use a "beverage" cooler for aging cheese. It only goes down to 45* lowest, but will go as high as 75*, so that's a perfect window for almost every cheese imaginable that needs a low but not cold temp for curing. They are much cheaper than wine coolers (order via target). Mine has a clear front so I can look it often. Mine has4 12 x 12 inch shelves, and the odd smaller bottem shelf is perfect for an old break pan to hold water to keep humidity up.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Marty1876 thanks for the tip!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I was given this by another user on her it worked beautifully

super easy soft cheese. 

Ingredients- Fresh or frozen goats milk
(Even works with store bought milk but has to be organic whole milk)

1 lemon per quart of milk 
(1 gallon milk = 4 lemons.)

Fresh or dried herbs and spices of you're choice.
(We like rosemary garlic)



Step. 1 heat milk in double boiler to 185.

Step2. Set off stove gently stir in juice from lemons let set to form cheese curds about 15min.

Step.3 strain threw cheese cloth
( old cotton t-shirts work well 2 )
Hang to dry 2.hrs

Step.4 remove from cloth add spices and enjoy.

It will be a mild soft crumbly cheese great right away on crackers.
Or press in to a mold and let sit coveted in fridge over night it will harden in to a mozzarella texture that melts beautifully.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for inspiring me to go out in my unheated garage to get me some frozen milk out. I was worried it wouldn't work for cheese and my family was getting tired of my many gravy concoctions. I have does kidding soon but I'm getting by on frozen for now.


----------

